# Vệ sinh vùng kín sau khi quan hệ khoa học



## DuongNgocNgoc (22/10/19)

Vệ sinh vùng kín khoa học là điều cần thiết đối với sức khỏe sản phụ khoa. Đặc biệt, vùng kín sau khi quan hệ đang ở trạng thái nhạy cảm, dễ tổn thương. Chị em nên lưu tâm vệ sinh vùng kín đúng cách sau khi quan hệ để bảo vệ sức khỏe phụ khoa.

*Vệ sinh vùng kín trước khi quan hệ đúng cách*

Vệ sinh vùng kín sạch sẽ: môi, kẽ mép âm hộ, lông mu…
Vệ sinh từ trước ra sau, tránh vi khuẩn từ hậu môn thâm nhập vào âm đạo. 
Không thụt rửa âm đạo
Sử dụng sản phẩm nước rửa phụ khoa chuyên dụng an toàn, dịu nhẹ, giúp vùng kín sạch, thơm mát, mềm mịn. Tốt nhất là sản phẩm vệ sinh phụ nữ thảo dược thiên nhiên, không hóa chất, không chất tẩy mạnh...
Không rửa âm đạo với xà bông, sữa tắm…
Nếu quan hệ bằng miệng, chị em nên vệ sinh răng miệng sạch sẽ, nhắc nhở bạn tình vệ sinh sạch sẽ tương tự. 

*Vệ sinh vùng kín sau khi quan hệ đúng cách*

Sau quan hệ nên nghỉ khoảng 15 phút để vùng kín trở về trạng thái bình thường rồi mới vệ sinh vùng kín
Nên vệ sinh vùng kín bằng nước ấm giúp vùng kín được thư giãn.
Không nên rửa vùng kín với xà bông, sữa tắm… Độ pH của xà bông, sữa tắm không phù hợp với môi trường vùng kín
Vệ sinh vùng kín chỉ bằng nước thông thường thôi chưa đủ
Để loại bỏ vi khuẩn, dịch nhầy âm đạo, tinh dịch… chị em nên dùng sản phẩm nước rửa phụ khoa chuyên dụng, sử dụng _Tinh chất thảo dược vệ sinh phụ nữ_ có nguồn gốc thảo dược thiên nhiên giúp loại bỏ vi khuẩn, ngăn ngừa viêm nhiễm, nấm ngứa và giúp phục hồi vùng kín sau khi quan hệ, làm hồng nhuận vùng kín.
Không thụt rửa sâu âm đạo, trừ mục đích điều trị
Sau khi rửa sạch vùng kín với Tinh chất thảo dược vệ sinh phụ nữ, không nên rửa lại bằng nước khác để tạo lớp màng sinh học tự nhiên bảo vệ vùng kín.
Nên dùng khăn khô sạch sẽ để lau thấm. 
Nên mặc đồ lót thoải mái, thoáng khí sau đó.


----------

